# Table saw?



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

Hi everyone, I’m new, in the U.K. and on the forum.

I’m interested in doing some woodwork, I have a few tools:
Mitre saw
Pillar drill 
Circular saw
Jigsaw 
Hand drills
Orbital sander
Electric planner

I would like to make some cabinets, not just a few quite a bit, and possibly some furniture.

Is a Table saw worth buying?
For breaking down sheet material and accuracy?

I have a single garage to work in and I’m renting, so don’t want to buy a huge machine.

What could you recommend?
Maybe up to £500? Lower is better.
Thank you


----------



## sunnybob (6 May 2020)

If you have floor space, a track saw id the easiest way to cut up panels. (no good if your outdoors and its raining)

For that money and if you want new, I can recommend the de walt 745. I have one, its a lot of saw for not all that much money (well within your budget). If you have more space, an old cast iron saw might be better.


----------



## Myfordman (6 May 2020)

In a small workshop and for the tasks you mention, a track saw and guide rails would be the best to go for. Aldi/Lidl have one every now and then and by all accounts is good value for money and you can buy extra rails online AIUI

Most small cheap tablesaws are inaccurate, flimsy and extremely noisy.
A big cast iron saw with an induction motor is a pleasure to use but not in a small workshop.


----------



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

Thank you for the replies,
I was wondering about the tracksaw.
I saw an ad for festool £300, is that a deal?

So would I be able to manage with this setup?
I mean efficiently.


----------



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

sunnybob":l3ksoaqj said:


> If you have floor space, a track saw id the easiest way to cut up panels. (no good if your outdoors and its raining)
> 
> For that money and if you want new, I can recommend the de walt 745. I have one, its a lot of saw for not all that much money (well within your budget). If you have more space, an old cast iron saw might be better.


I have considered used , the problem at the moment is the size and weight, found a beat up looking saw for 250, don’t mind cleaning it up. But getting it moved with lockdown is an issue, and moving in the future.
I’m on the fence with regards to using a site saw, thought about building it into a bench, but then I might just add my circular saw ?


----------



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

Myfordman":14y9ddon said:


> In a small workshop and for the tasks you mention, a track saw and guide rails would be the best to go for. Aldi/Lidl have one every now and then and by all accounts is good value for money and you can buy extra rails online AIUI
> 
> Most small cheap tablesaws are inaccurate, flimsy and extremely noisy.
> A big cast iron saw with an induction motor is a pleasure to use but not in a small workshop.



Is a track saw much different to a circular saw? If I had to build a track for my saw?

I am genuinely asking, I have never used a track saw.


----------



## pcb1962 (6 May 2020)

Some people will tell you that using a track saw is no different to using a circular saw with a homemade rail, but IMO the reality is that a track saw is much more convenient and precise and once you've used one you would never want to go back. The Festool is a joy to use, you will never regret buying it, but plenty of people are happy with cheaper alternatives such as this one.


----------



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

pcb1962":1hp562a8 said:


> Some people will tell you that using a track saw is no different to using a circular saw with a homemade rail, but IMO the reality is that a track saw is much more convenient and precise and once you've used one you would never want to go back. The Festool is a joy to use, you will never regret buying it, but plenty of people are happy with cheaper alternatives such as this one.



Thank you, have you used this saw? Sorry I don’t know the brand at all, all my tools are Makita, hitachi and Dewalt.

Very wary of cheaper brands due to bad past experience.

Thank you again.


----------



## lookseehear (6 May 2020)

Have a look at Peter Millard (10minuteworkshop) on YouTube. He does a video series called track saw workshop where he shows how to achieve most cuts you might require for cabinet making with a track saw. He's put loads of videos out on this subject and manages with a small workshop too.

(I tried to post a link but I'm not allowed yet so you'll just have to google it!)


----------



## pcb1962 (6 May 2020)

lookseehear":3icbdztp said:


> (I tried to post a link but I'm not allowed yet so you'll just have to google it!)



Here you go:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JQjGwZ ... QOu0qpjeIs


----------



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

lookseehear":3cc6l0gq said:


> Have a look at Peter Millard (10minuteworkshop) on YouTube. He does a video series called track saw workshop where he shows how to achieve most cuts you might require for cabinet making with a track saw. He's put loads of videos out on this subject and manages with a small workshop too.
> 
> (I tried to post a link but I'm not allowed yet so you'll just have to google it!)


Thank you


----------



## Jacof (6 May 2020)

pcb1962":2miq2q1z said:


> lookseehear":2miq2q1z said:
> 
> 
> > (I tried to post a link but I'm not allowed yet so you'll just have to google it!)
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Racers (6 May 2020)

If you are cutting a sheet of 8*4 on s table saw you will need 8 feet in front of the saw and 8 feet past plus space to stand so minimum of 20 feet of clear space, that's just for ripping down the length. 
A track saw and a sheet of insulation to lay the 8*4 on takes a lot less space. 

I have the Aldi/Lidl one and it works fine and was only £80. 

Pete


----------



## RobinBHM (6 May 2020)

you will get better, more accurate cuts on sheet material from a festool track saw (or others) than a small table saw in a single garage.

If you intend cutting lots of small short components to dimension, like ripping to width, cutting to length, angled cuts etc, a table saw is better

A track saw is no good for ripping solid timber or small components


----------



## DBT85 (6 May 2020)

I have the Titan tracksaw and am happy enough with it. As other say, great for cutting down sheets as you only really need 9ftx5ft to break down a full sheet. If you're not fussed about your benchtop you can just cut right on it rather than putting something under it.

The Evolution ST2800 track is also good, though I would like a single 3m track rather than joining 2 together to do a full sheet. I think the cheapest right now is the Makita 3m track at nigh on £160.

If however you want to do lots of repeated cuts, then breaking sheets down with a normal circular saw and then using a table saw might be faster. But I wouldn't be trying to manhandle a full sheet over a small saw even if I had the room.


----------

